# Is what I'm feeling depersonaliziation?



## Emeraldfire (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi I'm new to this forum but I've been reading up on derealization and depersonalization for months now. I'm 18 and It first started in May of this year (I was 17 at the time). I remember going to the store with my mom and sister and thinking that they looked like robots and didn't look real. And I felt like I was dreaming the entire time. When I would speak it felt like someone else was talking. I've never smoked weed or done any type of drugs. But I did grow up in an environment where my parents would argue A LOT. They still argue but not as often or as violent as it used to be. But ever since that day back in may I've had more and more frequent feelings of DP. I've recently started college and it's really distracting when I'm in class and I feel like I'm dreaming or I ask a question and it feels like I'm not the one talking. I found out just today that it does help when I feel like it's about to start to think about something else.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Sure sounds like it, welcome.


----------



## christy (Dec 19, 2010)

Emeraldfire said:


> Hi I'm new to this forum but I've been reading up on derealization and depersonalization for months now. I'm 18 and It first started in May of this year (I was 17 at the time). I remember going to the store with my mom and sister and thinking that they looked like robots and didn't look real. And I felt like I was dreaming the entire time. When I would speak it felt like someone else was talking. I've never smoked weed or done any type of drugs. But I did grow up in an environment where my parents would argue A LOT. They still argue but not as often or as violent as it used to be. But ever since that day back in may I've had more and more frequent feelings of DP. I've recently started college and it's really distracting when I'm in class and I feel like I'm dreaming or I ask a question and it feels like I'm not the one talking. I found out just today that it does help when I feel like it's about to start to think about something else.


Hi Emeraldfire,
Yes that is exactly how I feel. The first thing I noticed was that surroundings looked strange, as if behind a thick glass. But the second thing I noticed was that when I walked into a room filled with family, they seemed like robots. There was no more "connection."

I also had a traumatic childhood. And yes, I know what you mean by feeling like you are not the one talking. After a while, I got used to those feelings (Am I really talking? Was that my thought? This hand doesn't feel like my hand. What I just said doesn't feel like it's coming from me). But of course, the symptoms are still tremendously heart breaking for me. If it's any consolation for you, despite the fact that I have constant, intense dp/dr, I still did well in college. Don't give up, I wish you all the best.


----------



## scienceguy (Jan 8, 2011)

Emeraldfire said:


> Hi I'm new to this forum but I've been reading up on derealization and depersonalization for months now. I'm 18 and It first started in May of this year (I was 17 at the time). I remember going to the store with my mom and sister and thinking that they looked like robots and didn't look real. And I felt like I was dreaming the entire time. When I would speak it felt like someone else was talking. I've never smoked weed or done any type of drugs. But I did grow up in an environment where my parents would argue A LOT. They still argue but not as often or as violent as it used to be. But ever since that day back in may I've had more and more frequent feelings of DP. I've recently started college and it's really distracting when I'm in class and I feel like I'm dreaming or I ask a question and it feels like I'm not the one talking. I found out just today that it does help when I feel like it's about to start to think about something else.


Hi there, Do you have memory problems that acompany these perceptions by anychance?


----------

